# Jeff Bezos To Step Down As Amazon CEO



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

> Amazon founder and CEO Jeff Bezos will step down from his role during the third quarter of this year, the company announced Tuesday.
> Bezos will transition into a role as executive chair of Amazon’s board and will be replaced by Amazon Web Services CEO Andy Jassy, Amazon said.


Source:https://www.forbes.com/sites/sarahhansen/2021/02/02/jeff-bezos-to-step-down-as-amazon-ceo/


----------



## notimp (Feb 2, 2021)

I want to dedicate more hours to my family and...






...Shah Rukh Khans family...





... and philanthropy.






No? No such statement? C'mon...


edit:

Here is the self deprecating quote:


> “That yawn is the greatest compliment an inventor can receive. When you look at our financial results, what you’re actually seeing are the long-run cumulative results of invention. Right now I see Amazon at its most inventive ever, making it an optimal time for this transition.”


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2021)

Well that's a good way of not saying "we're expecting lower profits next year, and I want someone else to get blamed for it" out loud.


----------

